# Erro ao levantar o sistema

## jaimedft

Boas,

terminei a instalação do gentoo na minha máquina, mas tenho um problema com a arranque. Ao fazer boot a máquina para e não avança.

Aqui fica a sequência de boot:

Yenta IRQ list 0690 PCI irq11

Socket status: 300000020

Yenta IRQ list 0690, PCI irq11

Socket status: 30000006

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface Driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:03.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdce0, IRQ 11

e a partir daqui a máquina naz faz mais nada. Alguém me pode ajudar em como ultrapassar isto. A máquina é um portátil Dell Latitude cpx e, instalei gentoo na 2º partição do disco.

 Cumprimentos,

 Jaime

----------

## darktux

Tens alguma coisa ligada às portas USB? Compilaste com "Support for hot-pluggable devices" ?

----------

## jaimedft

Não tenho nada ligado na porta USB. Quanto À compilação do kernel não tenho a certeza, como é que eu agora posso verificar e/ou recompilar o kernel se necessário.

Obrigado

----------

## humpback

Arranca com o cd de arranque e salta para a parte em que fazias chroot .

faz o chroot e corre os dois comandos que se seguem (bem como os mounts -o bind do proc).

Neste momento estás na tuas instalação de gentoo. Recompila o kernel e coloca pcmcia e usb como modulo e compila,instala e reboota.

----------

